
No Plan, No Capital, No Model...No Problem: Guy Kawasaki moderates a panel with Markus Frind and James Hong  - brett
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/06/no-plan-no-capi.html
======
willarson
I recently read that PlentOfFish had 5-10 servers in a nearby center. Hosting
12 billion page views (per year) off one server seems a bit much, but Kawasaki
isn't a technical guy, so I won't hold it against him.

I am still very uncomfortable with the Google AdSense as a revenue model. In
my experience AdSense is a very mediocre product; the quality of the ads
served is simply abysmal. In contrast, I recently read about the "Deck" which
serves adds for 37signals, daringfireball, and some other high profile blogs,
and ya know, I actually want to click the adds they serve (these ads are
selected by hand though, so the comparison is probably unfair).

I think there is still room for a startup that does contextual ads well. I
think a large part of doing them "well" will be to have standards for both the
sellers and buyers of ad space.

~~~
davidw
Especially because ads don't really have much in the way of switching costs,
like a lot of information products do.

------
donna
I appreciate Guy's enthusiasm and concept of keep it simple: \- get something
up = plan \- get some users, test the waters, give the users consistent
support = model \- use Google AdSense = capital \- keep your day job =
achievable

